# Prespawn smallmouth who's ready!



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm sure all of you are bouncing of the walls waiting for the real season to start. Looking at the weather if we don't get to much more rain I think the rivers will be in decent shape by the end of the month with the warming trend (or at least better then last spring). I just wanted to discuss some early season techniques to get the wheels turning for everyone. We have touched on it a little here and there, but its almost time now. So let's hear some strategies for the up and coming cold water bass! Like I said before one of my favorite baits for those picky cold bass is the Shakey head. Let's here some chatter out there the snow is almost gone, thank goodness.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

Last year I was getting most of my early season smallies on basspro 2 3/4" tubes as well as the blue fox 1/4oz minnow spinner. I think this year I may try throwing some more jerkbaits and crankbaits early on.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Hampton77 (Jan 26, 2014)

I also had a lot of luck with tubes in the early season. I did a lot of fly fishing in the spring last year as well. Black Woolley buggers were my go to


----------



## Hortance (Jun 10, 2014)

Tubes are good early for me, too.
Also plan on collecting live bait myself with minnow traps and seines, then fishing the bait close to where I found it. Regular bait collection all Spring-Fall will inform my selection of lures as I go.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

strongto said:


> Last year I was getting most of my early season smallies on basspro 2 3/4" tubes as well as the blue fox 1/4oz minnow spinner. I think this year I may try throwing some more jerkbaits and crankbaits early on.


I'm going to try and incorporate more jerkbaits early on this year. With the terrible spring we had last year when did you start seeing some fish? Did you pay close attention to water temps strongto?


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Hortance said:


> Tubes are good early for me, too.


One of the 1st trips out last yr on the yak in prespawn, I had this smallie hawg give a deadly combo strike to a tube. It felt like a Corkscrew Elbow Drop Double Foot Stomp Super Kick with a Uppercut Side Kick to Throat!!!!! It killed the soft plastic man! 










Mr. Miyagi would have felt dishonored by the sight of it all. But it was a FUN fish to land. 

*"If karate used defend honor, defend life, karate mean something. If karate used defend plastic crawtube, karate no mean nothing. "*



Bring on the prespawn baby, I'm ready!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

savethetrophies said:


> I'm going to try and incorporate more jerkbaits early on this year.


My go to early spring presentation. 2x:thumbup:


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Are smallmouth those angry little green and brown things that sometimes try to steal my lures?


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

SMBHooker said:


> One of the 1st trips out last yr on the yak in prespawn, I had this smallie hawg give a deadly combo strike to a tube. It felt like a Corkscrew Elbow Drop Double Foot Stomp Super Kick with a Uppercut Side Kick to Throat!!!!! It killed the soft plastic man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a hawg! I love the bald trees in the background. We are soooo close..


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

HOUSE said:


> Are smallmouth those angry little green and brown things that sometimes try to steal my lures?


If only you knew the power of the dark side.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

HOUSE said:


> Are smallmouth those angry little green and brown things that sometimes try to steal my lures?


Lol, I know u love the stripes house, but I hope too see those smallmouth skills of yours in some tourneys this year.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Is there a rough rule of thumb or something on how much you can expect water temps with regard to increasing air temps?

I know water has a really high specific heat so I'm guessing one warm day probably doesn't change much. But with next week being around the 50s several days in a row, I wondered if like I dunno, two days could improve water temps? Or three? It's obviously complex depending on sunlight conditions, flow rates, depth, etc but maybe someone can shed some light on the subject?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Now are we talking once water Temps hit 50 degrees?


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Nah the weather forecast for next week is low 50s


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

I would assume with air temps in high 50's for the rest of the month. GMR should be around 46-48 by end of march/ first week of April. But its just a guesstimate...


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Its going to take a couple weeks for river to come down. "If" it comes down. Hopefully the rains will be gentle and we will see 50° water temps by early to mid april . But I will be creeping a shakey head extra slow as soon as the river is close to normal levels. Let the race for the first spring brown bass begin. I'm tired of throwing soft plastics at my girlfriend on the couch .... Lol


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

I started getting into smallies in mid march last year when the water temps hit low to mid 40's. My first smallie last year was on march 18th. That was after about a week and a half to two weeks of temps like we're supposed to be having next week so I'm probably going to start fishing for smallies and saugs pretty hard by next weekend depending on water temps. I'm at least going to get out and test the waters by next weekend and see what's going on, maybe throw some chicken liver out for some channels while I'm smallie fishing just so I don't go home skunked if the smallie bite isn't on.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

strongto said:


> I started getting into smallies in mid march last year when the water temps hit low to mid 40's. My first smallie last year was on march 18th. That was after about a week and a half to two weeks of temps like we're supposed to be having next week so I'm probably going to start fishing for smallies and saugs pretty hard by next weekend depending on water temps. I'm at least going to get out and test the waters by next weekend and see what's going on, maybe throw some chicken liver out for some channels while I'm smallie fishing just so I don't go home skunked if the smallie bite isn't on.



Yeah I was actually thinking more along the lines of early spring channels. I was watching a YouTube vid and they were suggesting that the action really doesn't get going until mid40s water temps although they can be caught year round. I guess I'll give these chicken livers a shot, I'm all out of skipjack and all my sabiki rig efforts haven't produced a single one in the usual haunts on the Ohio


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

I caught my two biggest smallies of last year on March 15 & 17.




I caught them both on small green pumpkin tubes. It seems like the majority of the smallies caught in early spring are big fish. Good luck out there.. I'll be on the prowl as soon as the LMR is back down.


----------



## Terra Rysing (May 19, 2014)

Good luck to all, I will not be small mouth fishing.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Terra Rysing said:


> Good luck to all, I will not be small mouth fishing.



Hahahahahaha I hope someone asks why not. (Popcorn eating emoji guy picture)


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

The channels turned on real good for me last march right before the smallie bite started.


----------



## BornWithGills (Feb 26, 2006)

savethetrophies said:


> Hey guys, I'm sure all of you are bouncing of the walls waiting for the real season to start. Looking at the weather if we don't get to much more rain I think the rivers will be in decent shape by the end of the month with the warming trend (or at least better then last spring). I just wanted to discuss some early season techniques to get the wheels turning for everyone. We have touched on it a little here and there, but its almost time now. So let's hear some strategies for the up and coming cold water bass! Like I said before one of my favorite baits for those picky cold bass is the Shakey head. Let's here some chatter out there the snow is almost gone, thank goodness.



What brand of soft plastics and where do you get your jig heads? Those look highly intriguing. I had a lot of luck with coffee tubes from RR baits. OSG recommended their swimbaits but is really liked the shorter thicker profile of their tubes.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Terra Rysing said:


> Good luck to all, I will not be small mouth fishing.


Because it's not a walleye?


----------



## snakedog (Feb 12, 2009)

...just hope we don't get flooded out like we did last year.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

SamiFish said:


> Yeah I was actually thinking more along the lines of early spring channels. I was watching a YouTube vid and they were suggesting that the action really doesn't get going until mid40s water temps although they can be caught year round. I guess I'll give these chicken livers a shot, I'm all out of skipjack and all my sabiki rig efforts haven't produced a single one in the usual haunts on the Ohio


Yep channel cats feed year round. You find the right spot on the river you'll catch them all day long guaranteed


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

BornWithGills said:


> What brand of soft plastics and where do you get your jig heads? Those look highly intriguing. I had a lot of luck with coffee tubes from RR baits. OSG recommended their swimbaits but is really liked the shorter thicker profile of their tubes.


Reaction innovations is my sweet beaver plastic. I use a lot of bass pro brand too. The shakey heads I get are from tackle warehouse xcite baits xlock shakey system. I rig the the shakey head with the craw bent a little so those pinchers stand up a little more like it is in defense mode.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

I love the tubes as well. Much cheaper to rig a tube and lose it. Then a shakey head... But I think my 3 main early season baits I will focus on this year is the tube ofcourse, integrate more jerkbaits in there, and loads of shakey heads...


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

BornWithGills said:


> What brand of soft plastics and where do you get your jig heads? Those look highly intriguing. I had a lot of luck with coffee tubes from RR baits. OSG recommended their swimbaits but is really liked the shorter thicker profile of their tubes.


I believe the member YAKFISH on here sells them shakey heads as well. Maybe he will chime in...


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Da Zulu....


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

GarrettMyers said:


> I caught my two biggest smallies of last year on March 15 & 17.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice march bass Garrett, did u Texas rig ur tube or use on a jig head? I like using a Texas rig for mine. Green pumpkin , dark purple, and black and red for those muddier conditions.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Yep channel cats feed year round. You find the right spot on the river you'll catch them all day long guaranteed



Haha you make that sound like it ain't as tall an order as it is! With limited mobility, no boat/yak, and big chunks of ice still washing downstream or lining the banks - it is not easy :/


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

SamiFish said:


> Haha you make that sound like it ain't as tall an order as it is! With limited mobility, no boat/yak, and big chunks of ice still washing downstream or lining the banks - it is not easy :/


The ice definitely poses a big problem and a yak helps get you where you need to be but hopefully over the next week the ice will be melting, making things easier.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

strongto said:


> The ice definitely poses a big problem and a yak helps get you where you need to be but hopefully over the next week the ice will be melting, making things easier.



More than ice at the edges, the drifting ice makes for a more complicated situation, you get a very long arc when you're bait fishing from shore and the ice bits not only mess with your line, drag your rig downstream (often into snags because it isn't until your rig finds purchase that you've got enough leverage to shrug the ice that's hitched a ride on your line) but it also moves the bait out of the area where the fish are located. Since the fish are still in cold water that makes all the difference since if you're more than a few feet off the right spot fish will just as soon not bother to bite. Bottom line: moves you outta the strike zone, snags you up and makes you lose gear, you end up with no fish, no happiness and a bigger dent in your fishing budget


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

A yak definitely helps when there's floating ice. You can maneuver around it and vertical jig in the open areas. Sami with how much driving around you did this winter you could have probably saved all that gas money and bought a yak instead.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

strongto said:


> A yak definitely helps when there's floating ice. You can maneuver around it and vertical jig in the open areas. Sami with how much driving around you did this winter you could have probably saved all that gas money and bought a yak instead.



Oh i totally agree, lol. I would've bought one two years ago but I will be moving to another state in about six months so I was hesitant to get one. But believe you me, that is on the shopping list once I am settled in on, fishing licensed in my new state and ready for the challenge of new waters!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

And if you fish a pressured (stretch of) flow....they are dummmmm for 2-4 weeks depending on how early you get out :B:B:B


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm more than ready.... I grew up seeing a framed picture of my father with a stringer of giant smallies that he caught in 7 mile creek before the dam washed out. The date on the pic was 3/7/1961. Him and a buddy waded the creek from Taylor School Road to SR127.

Bait of the day was helgramites, freshly caught. As he said it, some places you waded around the ice and all the overhanging banks had icicles. I no longer wade in cold water, but March 7th is my official start of fishing season


----------



## mattman1341 (Apr 7, 2014)

I talked to a bass pro from Oklahoma who said a carolina rigged creature bait is great for pre spawn. He uses a watermelon brush hog by zoom. Any of you small mouth guru's ever have luck with this? I'll be giving it a shot. I usually throw tubes or trail a craw on a blue and black jig.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Interesting.... I might have to give that a throw or two. I use Carolina rigs in the bigger lakes from time to time for prespawn. I'm curious as to how it work in the flows. Definitely need a particular slow pool to execute correctly I would assume.


----------



## XUbassfishing (Feb 18, 2014)

I got out the first couple warm days last year early March and caught a couple nice Smallies on a 5" jerkbait. Big bait=big fish, even in the spring IMO. I think when smallies in the LMR see a big bait like that they think it is a creek chub or sucker that is struggling and the big ones tend to like those high protein, easy meals. However I will say from other river experience back in Illinois it's a tight rope to walk. You can fish a big bait in a river all day and catch maybe one or two above average fish if you are lucky or downsize to a tube or grub, etc. and have a field day catching 8-14" fish. Not saying small baits don't catch big fish, they obviously do, but generally speaking a lot of my larger river smallmouth come on baits considered "too big" for small rivers.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Very true. Sometimes the "i wonder what would go for this bigger lure" turns into, as you say, "1 or 2 above average fish". I dont mind not catchin for extended periods of time if im fishing a bigger bait (typically this would fall somewhere in size bw a lucky craft pointer 100 and pointer 128 (mm)), and usually fish this way, but going for numbers of any fish is a lot of fun too. 

Now I wanna hear what some of your big smallie baits are, care to share?


----------



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

i like using creature baits, tubes, jig with a bigger grubs, suspending jerk baits for the big boys, weighted flukes, and sometimes senkos will be the ticket for the day. going to try shakey heads, big joshy swims, and some bucktails. cant wait to get out. 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Recneck (Mar 30, 2014)

So when should we expect emit start bitin?


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

As soon as the water levels go down


----------



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

i swear it just wont go down quick enough. ive tried fishing in these high muddy water in places that always produce and cant even get a bite. driving me crazy.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jordbranham (Jul 14, 2014)

Would you expect the water levels to even out by the end of next week with little rainfall?


----------



## snakedog (Feb 12, 2009)

Feeder creeks will come down first. Those are the places to keep an eye on.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

snakedog said:


> Feeder creeks will come down first. Those are the places to keep an eye on.


Thanks for that info. I know where I'm fishing here soon!


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

I found a creek yesterday that was high but good visibility when I first arrived but as the rain continued it muddied fast. The creek I usually fish normally clears up within a couple days of a good rain.


----------



## lynchingfish513 (Mar 10, 2015)

I have a question and it might be dumb. Do any of the lakes around here here like cc or ef hold many smallies? ?


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

lynchingfish513 said:


> I have a question and it might be dumb. Do any of the lakes around here here like cc or ef hold many smallies? ?


CC does, I'm not sure about EF.


----------



## lynchingfish513 (Mar 10, 2015)

SMBHooker said:


> CC does, I'm not sure about EF.


Okay cool ive heard cc did I just wasnt sure is there alot of them in there like worth going just for smallies . Cause thats something ive been wanting to get into fishing for smallmouth in the lakes. Is there any other good lakes around for that??


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

My friend who fishes EF pretty heavily for bass said he's caught just a few smallies in all his time fishing there. They were all 13" or less.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I no-longer fish the lake as much as I did in past years but I've taken a few Smallies from Paint Crk Lake. I also considered Paint to be a better than average lake{in this area} for Spotted bass but I haven't fished it much for several years. 
Good luck and Good fishing.


----------



## lynchingfish513 (Mar 10, 2015)

Okay cool well I appreciate the info everyone.


----------



## XUbassfishing (Feb 18, 2014)

JamesT said:


> Very true. Sometimes the "i wonder what would go for this bigger lure" turns into, as you say, "1 or 2 above average fish". I dont mind not catchin for extended periods of time if im fishing a bigger bait (typically this would fall somewhere in size bw a lucky craft pointer 100 and pointer 128 (mm)), and usually fish this way, but going for numbers of any fish is a lot of fun too.
> 
> Now I wanna hear what some of your big smallie baits are, care to share?



Generally speaking, and obviously this varies from place to place, I lean on bigger 1/2 oz spinnerbaits, walk the dog style Topwaters like a 4.5" x-walk or Sammy, etc. Pair that with a jerkbait around 5" and those typically produce big fish. I'll throw a 4"+ Swimbait or swim jig instead of a spinnerbait depending on water clarity and the cover I'm fishing. Bulky, baitfish profiles seem to really get big Smallies attention. Of course a big goby colored tube if I'm fishing for Great Lakes fish. Big baits allow me to cover more water because they are easily noticed.


----------



## jcubzzz (Mar 25, 2015)

I will be throwing the most inexpensive lure I can find, because chances are in the next ten casts it will get snagged on something in the river and lost forever.


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Strongto. Lets get out there. Hit the creek where we met last weekend. Dog got 1 i got skunked.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

I had big plans but this rain ruined them


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Bump this thread. Maybe we can get more input on this topic.


----------



## Hampton77 (Jan 26, 2014)

SMBHooker said:


> One of the 1st trips out last yr on the yak in prespawn, I had this smallie hawg give a deadly combo strike to a tube. It felt like a Corkscrew Elbow Drop Double Foot Stomp Super Kick with a Uppercut Side Kick to Throat!!!!! It killed the soft plastic man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 SMB lives!! How's the family sir?


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hampton77 said:


> SMB lives!! How's the family sir?


That's post was from 2015 man. Dude has vanished like a ghost in the midnight fog


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Yup smb is gone


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

ML1187 said:


> That's post was from 2015 man. Dude has vanished like a ghost in the midnight fog


He got offended when everyone said we looked like brothers. Mumbled something under his breath about "his hair being on a whole 'nother level" than mine as he walked away.

Joking of course!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Flannel_Carp said:


> He got offended when everyone said we looked like brothers. Mumbled something under his breath about "his hair being on a whole 'nother level" than mine as he walked away.
> 
> Joking of course!


His hair game certainly was strong.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

ML1187 said:


> His hair game certainly was strong.


As the kids say "his hair is on fleek".


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Aaron2012 said:


> As the kids say "his hair is on fleek".


ML don't u talk to smb?


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

ML1187 said:


> His hair game certainly was strong.


I meant that question for you ML.. don't u talk to smb?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

ML1187 said:


> That's post was from 2015 man. Dude has vanished like a ghost in the midnight fog


I really miss smb's reports also. I may be mistaken but I think he was starting to take up fly fishing, I was looking forward to seeing some reports in the fly- fishing forum also but it never happened.


----------



## Hampton77 (Jan 26, 2014)

I think it's time to start spinning a legendary tale of the great SMB. Aside from amazing hair, as has been noted by those close to him, I say we resurrect some of his old posts and weave tale tales of his exploits to be passed down through the ages... (Sorry, bored at work...)


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

He certainly had a way with words, not to mention the Fact that he caught a huge number of Nice Fish and passed along a ton of useful information. He is certainly missed.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

garhtr said:


> I really miss smb's reports also. I may be mistaken but I think he was starting to take up fly fishing, I was looking forward to seeing some reports in the fly- fishing forum also but it never happened.


Well yeah what happened was he didn't take up fly fishing like he maybe planned. Some crazy obsessed whitetail fanatic pretty much planted seeds of the bone into his heart and soul is how it went down. Or so I've been told.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

garhtr said:


> He certainly had a way with words, not to mention the Fact that he caught a huge number of Nice Fish and passed along a ton of useful information. He is certainly missed.


Yes he did I always looked forward to his reports. There are lots of good reports on ogf but I almost felt like I was standing next to him when I read his posts.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

ML1187 said:


> Well yeah what happened was he didn't take up fly fishing like he maybe planned. Some crazy obsessed whitetail fanatic pretty much planted seeds of the bone into his heart and soul is how it went down. Or so I've been told.


Well, we should find out "who" that person was and break his Kayak paddle into small pieces. It is tough to fly fish out of a tree- stand.
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

garhtr said:


> Well, we should find out "who" that person was and break his Kayak paddle into small pieces. It is tough to fly fish out of a tree- stand.
> Good luck and Good Fishing


I'll let you know if I happen to run across that dude. He deserves to be punished for sure.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Don’t place my head stone out just yet boyz. Although I usually don’t post much through the winter. I appreciate the kind words though. I have been busy being a daddy. My boy is 7 months old now and cutting teeth. So I’ve been living on coffee and enjoying time with my family. He is the funniest and happiest lil’joy I have ever seen. I’ve not wet a line yet this year but the time is fast approaching.


----------

